# Any info on Lakeside Poodles in NY Finger Lake region?



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just from looking at their website, I'm not impressed. It doesn't look like they do anything with their dogs but breed them - no evidence of showing, any kind of competition, or health testing. If they can't provide you with any evidence that they do any of these things, then they're breeding for all the wrong reasons and you can do way better than that.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Where are you located? We may be able to find you a good parti breeder. You have to shop carefully for partis and reds.


----------



## Nikki-5 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks oshagcj914 and Verve for your replies. If we proceed, we will definitely ask about health & genetic testing. We would also want to talk to their local vet before going forward - suggestions on what to ask would be appreciated.

RE: Reds & Partis - We have had 3 reds and have been very happy with them. We lost our 12 yr old red girl in Aug. to cancer. My wife isn't ready to get another red, so we were looking at partis. Do they suffer from particular health problems compared to other colors? What should we be asking of parti breeders, particularly. We are also open to the other colors. 

We are in North Jersey near Paramus. We would prefer to visit the breeder and see the mom, at least, and Lakeside is pretty much at the limit of what we could travel in a day - about 4 h one way.

Here's a pic of our 5 yr old red who really, and I mean _really_, could use a 4-legged playmate.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nikki-5 said:


> Thanks oshagcj914 and Verve for your replies. If we proceed, we will definitely ask about health & genetic testing. We would also want to talk to their local vet before going forward - suggestions on what to ask would be appreciated.
> 
> RE: Reds & Partis - We have had 3 reds and have been very happy with them. We lost our 12 yr old red girl in Aug. to cancer. My wife isn't ready to get another red, so we were looking at partis. *Do they suffer from particular health problems compared to other colors? What should we be asking of parti breeders, particularly.* We are also open to the other colors.
> 
> ...


Partis aren't really any different than any other color, but they're very popular, so that means plenty of not great breeders who want to cash in. To be honest, it sort of looks like that's what this Lakeside breeder is doing. There's a lot more to responsible breeding than just breeding some dogs and selling the puppies. Check out this breeder in Indiana. You'll see that they are very active in competition and health testing. This is what you should be looking for if you want a well-bred particolor poodle. Crystal Creek Standard Poodles - About You might try contacting this breeder to see if they can recommend someone closer to you, although I think you'll have more luck if you don't limit yourself to such a small geographic area. If you're open to other colors, there are some good breeders in near you and I'm sure others here can recommend some.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our parti boy came from Tintlet, in NC. Gloria doesn't have any pups available now, but her website says Jacknic, in Michigan, and Spirit, in Minnesota, either have pups now or are expecting a litter soon. I'm guessing that's farther than you want to go, but it might be worth looking into. Gloria wouldn't recommend these breeders if they weren't reliable.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome, Nikki! I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you will find a healthy, happy new friend for your current poodle. I looked at Lakeside's website, as I had never heard of them. I agree with what everyone else said. Looks like they're breeding fancy colors without regard to anything other than making money :angry: I also saw that they have only 1 star on their FB reviews :afraid: I would avoid them like the plague. There are much better parti breeders out there. JudyD and oshagcj914 gave you some good names.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since you are in New Jersey, I would suggest Linda Howard of Scheherazade Poodles. NEW JERSEY POODLES She is in New Jersey and produces beautiful (mostly whites) dogs, is actively involved in conformation and in obedience. A tiny bit further afield but still in your radius is my Javelin's breeders Delana and Mark Severs in Connecticut, near New Haven. Madela Standard Poodles They are also active in conformation, are excellent groomers and have experience in obedience. They have blacks, silvers and whites.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Autumn Shades and Shyre poodles in Ohio both have partis. I would also go with breeders recommended by Gloria/Tintlet, such as Jacknic and Spirit. I am familiar with Crystal Creek and agree that she is working hard to develop a sound breeding program. Bonnie/Crystal Creek is expecting a litter this spring, but it will be solid--no partis. 

There are no particular health issues in partis that I am aware of, other than day blindness, and there is now a DNA test for that. I was speaking more of their popularity, and how unscrupulous breeders cash in on that by just pumping out puppies.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Was the legs short on those poodles on the website or was it just me


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nikki-5 I hope you will give those two breeders I suggested a good look even though they don't have partis. They are really excellent, produce excellent dogs and are in driving distance for visit and gotcha for you. I am thrilled with everything about Javelin and I know Linda and her dogs directly. An obedience judge I know has a dog from Linda that he shows.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I know its hard to travel a distance, but it is worth it to get a health tested dog from a breeder with a good reputation. Even if it means delaying a little, save your money so, if need be, you can fly to pick up a puppy and bring it home on the plane with you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Nikki -- If you are willing to consider a solid color, you might want to contact Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Poodles at [email protected]. My Sam has been bred to her Jackie and pups are expected in a week or two. Possible puppy colors are black, blue, silver and cream. Michelle is in Flourtown PA -- just north of Philadelphia.

I've just updated my web site to include a page on Sam. Michelle has not had a web site in the past (she normally sells pups by word of mouth), but she is just getting one together now. It should be available within the next week. 

In the meantime, here is Sam's new page: Small Standard Poodles - Sam

Good luck in your search!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

peppersb said:


> Hi Nikki -- If you are willing to consider a solid color, you might want to contact Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Poodles at [email protected]. My Sam has been bred to her Jackie and pups are expected in a week or two. Possible puppy colors are black, blue, silver and cream. Michelle is in Flourtown PA -- just north of Philadelphia.
> 
> I've just updated my web site to include a page on Sam. Michelle has not had a web site in the past (she normally sells pups by word of mouth), but she is just getting one together now. It should be available within the next week.
> 
> ...


Hey Peppersb!!! Congrats GRAMA!!!!! Don't forget us when those pups arrive........you know we'll want pictures!!!LOL!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hey Peppersb!!! Congrats GRAMA!!!!! Don't forget us when those pups arrive........you know we'll want pictures!!!LOL!


Thanks MollyMuiMa! I'll make sure to post some pictures. Exciting!


----------



## Nikki-5 (Jan 24, 2017)

*Thanks for all the advice...*

Thanks, everyone, for the tips on breeders. We aren't particular about one color but my wife would prefer not to get a red after losing ours (Cary, on the right) to cancer over the summer. We are in no real rush and will look into the options everyone has suggested. 

Judy, Stacy & Nikki the Poodle (on the left)


----------

